# Knee cartilage



## MrGrumpy (16 Feb 2020)

15yrs ago I had keyhole surgery to remove cartilage. It’s kind of how I got into cycling as it was my recovery from the op. Fast forward to now and I think I’m going to have to more time off the bike. Hardly been on it due to pain and swelling in the knee. Have an apt with a doctor to see if I can get refered for a scan too see what damage is still there. Right now it’s bloody sore , it occasionally gives way and I’m walking at times with a limp. Shoot me now :-)


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

Sounds like post menisectomy arthritis, maybe another tear alongside (meniscus gets brittle and tatty as we age and wear and tear develops). You’ve done well to be issue free for 15 years 
Ice it, pain relief (try the 2.32% voltaren gel on it), compression sleeve should help swelling
Good luck


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Feb 2020)

I’ve kept mobile for all that time , it’s never been normal however of late it’s Got to the point where I now need to sit down. Not been helped by 4 days in Seville for a mid term break  . Bloody sore , bike did help in all those years . Will get some gel for rubbing on and reducing the inflammation. See what the doc recommends.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> I’ve kept mobile for all that time , it’s never been normal however of late it’s Got to the point where I now need to sit down. Not been helped by 4 days in Seville for a mid term break  . Bloody sore , bike did help in all those years . Will get some gel for rubbing on and reducing the inflammation. See what the doc recommends.


Frozen peas applied twice a day too


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Feb 2020)

Just spotted my post in the other knee pain thread !! It’s gotten a whole lot worse since then! However I’ve not done a lot of cycling in that time ! Maybe related ;-)


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just spotted my post in the other knee pain thread !! It’s gotten a whole lot worse since then! However I’ve not done a lot of cycling in that time ! Maybe related ;-)


Yep movement is crucial to keep an arthritic knee well oiled


----------



## Ridgeway (16 Feb 2020)

Get an MRI scan and find out what's going on inside, could be many things and not worth leaving it.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Get an MRI scan and find out what's going on inside, could be many things and not worth leaving it.


And an X-ray to check joint space


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Feb 2020)

As someone who has a partial knee replacement and am currently hoping to delay the other knee being done for as long as possible, [osteo-arthritis.] I feel your pain. In the mean time, try absoluteBLACK sub-compact oval chain rings. In all honesty it's the only way I'm riding again. Even the replaced knee can be awkward at times, the right, [unfixed.] knee can be a serious pain, especially in S. Wales winter weather.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

I'm still having pain in the knee after an off last September, got referred to the hospital, he suggested more riding & less walking as you're putting less weight on the knee whilst riding.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2020)

I had a torn knee cartilage operated on and the surgeon said "well I've fixed it for now, I'll see you in 15yrs or so for a knee replacement" this was about 14yrs ago.


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I had a torn knee cartilage operated on and the surgeon said "well I've fixed it for now, I'll see you in 15yrs or so for a knee replacement" this was about 14yrs ago.



Jings don`t say that !! The surgeon told me he got most of the bits out of my knee first time around.......... Its been relatively pain free, the odd occasion it would swell but die back down and some mild discomfort. However I now have no confidence in this right knee..... shall see what they say. Might be I just need to cycle more....


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Jings don`t say that !! The surgeon told me he got most of the bits out of my knee first time around.......... Its been relatively pain free, the odd occasion it would swell but die back down and some mild discomfort. However I now have no confidence in this right knee..... shall see what they say. Might be I just need to cycle more....


In my case it was the onset of Osteoarthritis that had caused the split cartilage, mind you I don't see how they could replace my knee now that I have a bloody great titanium rod inside my Femur with the bottom bolt just above the knee.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> In my case it was the onset of Osteoarthritis that had caused the split cartilage, mind you I don't see how they could replace my knee now that I have a bloody great titanium rod inside my Femur with the bottom bolt just above the knee.


Snap, well I hope it never does


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Jings don`t say that !! The surgeon told me he got most of the bits out of my knee first time around.......... Its been relatively pain free, the odd occasion it would swell but die back down and some mild discomfort. However I now have no confidence in this right knee..... shall see what they say. Might be I just need to cycle more....


It's the removing the torn bits of cartilage that can cause arthritis down the line unfortunately as the shock absorber between the bones is deficient as a result. Cycling good as no impact. Running can be bad as there is


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Feb 2020)

Don't know how or if, they can do anything about the titanium bits in your legs....... The bottom bit of the implant gets hammered down by quite a bit. So glad I wasn't there when they did mine!
Damaged and wore out my knees by running badly, I am however learning to run again, better shoes, tread mill, coaching. It can be done but it takes time and patience. Walking on the balls [] of the foot with your weight forward will strengthen knees and ankles.
If it hurts stop! One day they'll find a cure for all that ails us.....


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> One day they'll find a cure for all that ails us.....


They have it's called Death


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Don't know how or if, they can do anything about the titanium bits in your legs....... The bottom bit of the implant gets hammered down by quite a bit. So glad I wasn't there when they did mine!
> Damaged and wore out my knees by running badly, I am however learning to run again, better shoes, tread mill, coaching. It can be done but it takes time and patience. Walking on the balls [] of the foot with your weight forward will strengthen knees and ankles.
> If it hurts stop! One day they'll find a cure for all that ails us.....


Already exists...death


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2020)

Lol snap!


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Lol snap!


Spooky


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They have it's called Death



Wasn't planning on doing that! It's a bit drastic and very permanent!!!


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Wasn't planning on doing that! It's a bit drastic and very permanent!!!


Depends on whether you believe in the afterlife


----------

